# Most beautiful Mountain bike you have ever seen??



## jasonbo (Jan 16, 2012)

Some new Mountain bikes are works of art in my opinion. Lets see some of the most beutiful bikes you have ever seen.

remeber this is what i mean
Delta 7′s Awesome Arantix









not


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

I really dig the black bike with the white fork :thumbsup:


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

I'd said the 2000's GT XCR bikes were one piece of art. Along with the Zaskar.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

That girl is in great shape. A+

I got a thing for bamboo bikes. They're admittedly ugly, but I just love them.. love the look, the concept.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

jasonbo said:


> your missing the point of this thread please post examples of what you mean


You already posted the examples of that description in your original post


----------



## jasonbo (Jan 16, 2012)

David C said:


> I really dig the black bike with the white fork :thumbsup:


your missing the point of this thread please post examples of what you mean


----------



## SlimTwisted (Jun 14, 2006)

There's a bike in that second pic? Haha eh maybe a bit cliche and/ or contemporary but still love the Mojo's lines:


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

^ yeah, Mojo's are really nice looking bikes. Plus they seems to be very appreciated around here


----------



## jasonbo (Jan 16, 2012)

David C said:


> I'd said the 2000's GT XCR bikes were one piece of art. Along with the Zaskar.


see now for me the banging of the seat post n the shock would get annoying


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

jasonbo said:


> see now for me the banging of the seat post n the shock would get annoying


Don't be scared, it clears without problem. The frame is a Large and I would normally need a Medium, but I had such a great deal I couldn't pass. Everything was stock on the bike when I bought it summer 2010. The bike had already 10 years. Not much ridden and well maintained. That's why the seat is low and not cut yet  My brother is riding it now, so at least I get him to ride along with me.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Thoughts on this?


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

Hutch3637 said:


> Thoughts on this?


Somehow an antelope or a ram come to mind.


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

http://www.spacecoolhunting.eu/uplo...bicycle/renovo_bicycle_spacecoolhunting_6.jpg


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

The most beautiful bikes I've ever seen are the ones I'm building from scratch.(pics forthcoming at a later date)
Bikes can serve as a canvas for artwork, as witnessed by the bikes in this thread.
I need wings to fly...to travel to someplace beautiful and free.
My bikes are my wings. 
---zarr


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

I think this is one of the best looking frames I've seen, simple, clean like the flowing look..
started looking into this guy and his bikes just because I saw in on some website _(actually i think i saw it here first  )_


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

The GT LTS and STS also got my attention. Like some says, shocks were crap back in the days, so they had to make some holy suspension linkage design to get a smooth ride.

Here an STS :


----------



## jasonbo (Jan 16, 2012)

This is a sexy beast


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hutch3637 said:


> Thoughts on this?


Looks like a retarded road bike in mtb clothes.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Hutch3637 said:


> Thoughts on this?


Thought? I'd have to sneak up on it and club the ugly out of it before I could ride it.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Art..


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Thought? I'd have to sneak up on it and club the ugly out of it before I could ride it.


Hey motivator, that is why it's posted to see what everyone thought of the design. For the record I too, agree with everyone's thoughts.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Hutch3637 said:


> Hey motivator, that is why it's posted to see what everyone thought of the design. For the record I too, agree with everyone's thoughts.


I did say I would ride it,

wearing a disguise.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

AZ.MTNS said:


> I did say I would ride it,
> 
> wearing a disguise.


At night.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

A lot of nice bikes. They all look
good to me.

Best, John


----------



## knutso (Oct 8, 2008)

I liked Gwin's Yeti










And the Pivot 5.7


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

jasonbo said:


> Some new Mountain bikes are works of art in my opinion. Lets see some of the most beutiful bikes you have ever seen.
> 
> remeber this is what i mean
> Delta 7′s Awesome Arantix
> ...


Im only seeing a bike that looks like it came out of puff daddy's living room and nice mountains, uhmm yea, screw bikes more mountains.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## erginguney (Dec 30, 2005)

It's interesting to see everyone's different conception of "beautiful". I wonder if some of the suggestions above might be conflating "beautiful" with "interesting", "different", "unique", "weird", or "capable". (Though a couple of the suggestions are truly gorgeous.)

My vote, _purely in terms of beauty_, would go to something like this:


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

*The origin*










one of the original full suspension mountain bikes from back in the day. This bike pretty much defined what full suspension and carbon would become. Remember when looking at this and thinking that it looks a lot like current carbon bikes, high pivot suspension notwithstanding, that this was 1988. That is right 24 years ago. Ouch, that made me feel really old.


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Seven all the way for me:


----------



## Tripp88 (Feb 12, 2012)

thomllama said:


> I think this is one of the best looking frames I've seen, simple, clean like the flowing look..
> started looking into this guy and his bikes just because I saw in on some website _(actually i think i saw it here first  )_


Exactly the bike that came to my mind!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Jeff Jones


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

mtnbiker72 said:


> Jeff Jones


I'll second that. Wish I had the scratch for one of those. Will have to make due with my jones diamond for the time being. I think the truss fork sells it because they are good looking bikes even in diamond frame layout. Might be the functional appearance of them or even the lack of gizmos that make them so clean looking.


----------



## pcmark (Jul 10, 2010)

jasonbo said:


> This is a sexy beast


Totally agree, except for the rims. They look like the Deep V's all of those fixie riding hipsters roll. And why the big "hey look at me" decals on them?


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Without a doubt, the two most beautiful bikes I have ever seen are my two custom builds...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Yep who else other than Jeff Jones bends and forms titanium coat hangers into such a work of art. :thumbsup:


----------



## erginguney (Dec 30, 2005)

wintersolstice said:


> Seven all the way for me:


+1 for that one!


----------



## erginguney (Dec 30, 2005)

MiniTrail said:


> My personal favorite DirtDad's DeSalvo


Interesting one... That could qualify as a handsome headtube, but I can't say anything about the rest of the bike, since we're not seeing it.  Or are you saying that this portion of the bike so stupendously gorgeous that it's enough to justify a verdict of "beautiful" even on the bike as a whole?


----------



## jkad (Dec 29, 2005)

*how bout..*

chromag samurai, love the frame on this. Nothing but a true bike.


----------



## ElwoodT (Mar 13, 2011)

Ain' gunna post pics from my phone but I think the Sawyer is a work of art.


----------



## erginguney (Dec 30, 2005)

MiniTrail said:


> guess I'm sayin I'm too lazy to re-post all the pics and you're too lazy to click my link to the rest of the pictures


True. So true. 

I've taken a look now, by the way. Not too shabby.


----------



## noot (Jul 7, 2008)

The truss fork has always thrown me off, but this is just beautiful (not mine):


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

noot said:


> *The truss fork has always thrown me off*, but this is just beautiful (not mine):


ya, not a big fan of the truss fork's looks.. Kinda reminds me of the pipe staging I use to do home repairs  I do hear a lot of SSer's and/or rigid'ers like them for a mild front softening, never ridden one myself so I can't say.


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

Moots Mootox YBB. As hard tails go.










Edit: Although I love this EMD from Niner's website.


----------



## svalgis (Mar 5, 2012)

That FSR is hot, but I can't get over the beauty of a sleek, steel frame SS in some pastel-ish color (even if I do have a thing for front suspension as opposed to rigid, for some reason).


----------



## kingbozo (Jan 31, 2004)

Always liked the Merlin Newsboy.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

1996 Kona Lava Dome. Orange metallic paint, blue decals. Wish I had a picture.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

This is up there among the best, I reckon.


----------



## erginguney (Dec 30, 2005)

Sideknob said:


> This is up there among the best, I reckon.


Wow. Very nice. That's exactly my concept of mountain bike beauty, too.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

the burgundy ibis alibi i owned 1998-2001. unfortunately, i don't have digital pics.


----------



## dust3313 (Sep 15, 2010)

Hands down the winner for me. It's really aggressive and flashy but I think that's why I like it so much.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

*It's too bad the current Mountain Cycle owners don't get it.*


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

That's... a lot of aluminum... what does it weigh?


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

Big fan of all the TI i am seeing on this thread.


----------



## jlf.ski.bike.sail (May 5, 2006)

my bike!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

You wouldn't happen to be a fan of Kermit the frog now would you? 
Actually I like it nice job.


----------



## yourideit (Jan 18, 2009)

Used to rally those state patrol trails on my cross bike all the time. Fun trails but Goat head mania! Been up most of those turbines for work. There is a really cool line comming down the face of jump off joe from the radio towers if the road is still open to the public.

Oh yeah, nice bike


----------



## jlf.ski.bike.sail (May 5, 2006)

line from jump off joe!?

what kind of trail? double or single track? any drops or technical stuff?

thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Honestly (Mar 6, 2012)

some of mongoose are pretty


----------



## sonikbuzz (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

For me it would be my first MTB. Something about that frame and color...


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

I've always been a fan of this one.


----------



## erginguney (Dec 30, 2005)

sonikbuzz said:


>


Wow. That's some fancy spoke work! I had never seen anything like that before.


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice Serotta


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

I bought this frame because I thought it was the most beautiful piece of bike art EVER made! And I knew it would kick some serious ARSE!!!:thumbsup:







Built up!!!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Yup!:thumbsup:


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

#1: Kellijayne's bike over at the women's lounge.









#2: My recent dream build.









#3: Specialized Venge - Blacked out...on my wish list.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

wintersolstice said:


> That's... a lot of aluminum... what does it weigh?


I don't know about that particular year.
My 06 San An frame with air shock was only 7.5lb. 
The strength to weight ratio was very good.


----------



## Notsoseriousbiker (Mar 3, 2012)

It's great seeing what everyone considers a beautiful bike. Honestly I find pretty much all of the bikes posted in this thread rather ugly.

EDIT: I seriously hope I haven't offended anyone. I meant this is the nicest possible way. I love everyone having a difference of opinion on bikes and looks, makes things more interesting.

I do enjoy looking at the more flashy bikes, for example, the one jasobo posted, the one socialmx posed and the 3 anthonylokrn posted. I could wander round a showroom full of bikes like that all day just oogling at them. 
But when it comes to owning a bike I tend to go for simpler things.

So maybe instead of 'ugly' I should have put 'overly flashy' :thumbsup:


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Notsoseriousbiker said:


> It's great seeing what everyone considers a beautiful bike. Honestly I find pretty much all of the bikes posted in this thread rather ugly.


So... why isn't there a pic of what _you_ consider a beautiful bike in your comment?
We all have different taste, that's sorta the point of sharing


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

^^^ Yet you dont show us something YOU think is beautiful. 

...and your signature has a link to this Revel 3 Disc (2012) - Bikes | Giant Bicycles | UK / Ireland

Beauty IS in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Notsoseriousbiker (Mar 3, 2012)

Koppuh Klyde said:


> ^^^ Yet you dont show us something YOU think is beautiful.
> 
> ...and your signature has a link to this Revel 3 Disc (2012) - Bikes | Giant Bicycles | UK / Ireland
> 
> Beauty IS in the eye of the beholder.


It is indeed. I've never been one to like the flashy stuff, simple is better in my opinion 

And just to make sure you read my post right, I wasn't saying that I find most of the bikes ugly in a spiteful way! I love the fact that everyone has such different tastes, life would be boring otherwise :thumbsup:

Although I probably prefer the Revel Ltd.0 over the Revel 3 









As I say I prefer a more simple design, always have done in pretty much everything. 
Some bikes are really awesome looking, but in a 'Wow what a nice showroom bike!' kind of way (if you get what I mean,) such as the bike Jasonbo posted on page 1 and the one socialmx posted above.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Notsoseriousbiker said:


> It's great seeing what everyone considers a beautiful bike. Honestly I find pretty much all of the bikes posted in this thread rather ugly.


And you are considering a Giant Revel! Pffftttt


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 22, 2003)

My bike ain't bad....


----------



## Notsoseriousbiker (Mar 3, 2012)

socalMX said:


> And you are considering a Giant Revel! Pffftttt


Hey now, yours is one of the bikes I said looked awesome 
Also I have edited my first post to try and make more clear what I meant haha.


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

Notsoseriousbiker said:


> It is indeed. I've never been one to like the flashy stuff, simple is better in my opinion
> 
> And just to make sure you read my post right, I wasn't saying that I find most of the bikes ugly in a spiteful way! I love the fact that everyone has such different tastes, life would be boring otherwise :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


LOL, most of us got our e-feelings hurt. It would have been OK for you to put a pic of a bike you like rather than say you dont like most of em. Im sure theres a lot of bikes here we dont really like, after all, we all have some taste (good or bad.)

Surely you wont go into the "Post pics of your mountain bike" thread and say that. :nono:

Good luck w/ the Revel purchase.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

The jones with the truss fork makes me laugh every single time I see it LOL


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

My all out favorite looking bike is the Hot Tamale finish Niner RIP 9. I just love the way that bike looks, something about that color.










Of course I really like the color scheme and look of my bike to, even if it isnt one of the elite machines....


----------



## Notsoseriousbiker (Mar 3, 2012)

Koppuh Klyde said:


> LOL, most of us got our e-feelings hurt. It would have been OK for you to put a pic of a bike you like rather than say you dont like most of em. Im sure theres a lot of bikes here we dont really like, after all, we all have some taste (good or bad.)
> 
> Surely you wont go into the "Post pics of your mountain bike" thread and say that. :nono:
> 
> Good luck w/ the Revel purchase.:thumbsup:


I'll have to try and be more sensitive in my wording seeing as how passionate everyone seems to be over their ideal bikes 
I just hope I haven't made too many enemies on here now haha.

And thanks! Once I decide 100% which one I want I will be getting it. Going to my locoal bike shop tomorrow to try some out.
Would really like that Revel Ltd.0 that I posted a pic of but it's rather over budget


----------



## What&son (Jan 13, 2004)

*IF Ti Deluxe 29er*

what about a classic?
I think the guy holding it is actually crying


----------



## What&son (Jan 13, 2004)

*Moots Rigormootis*

This one is pretty nice too, don´t you agree?


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

Sideknob said:


> This is up there among the best, I reckon.


 If one of you techie guys could photoshop the girl from the OP on this bike , You would have a friend for life.


----------



## Pete Otis Towns (Jul 16, 2008)

*Van Dessel WTF*

Such a cool looking bike


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Pete Otis Towns said:


> Such a cool looking bike


I really do love the creative lines on those :thumbsup:


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

All are nice rides, but the Ti ones just stand out.
Ti is forever.:thumbsup:


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

+1 for that Seven bike
+1 for the Jet 9 RDO

And this...


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

i will find one.


----------



## C.Jason (Feb 14, 2012)

jasonbo said:


> Some new Mountain bikes are works of art in my opinion. Lets see some of the most beutiful bikes you have ever seen.
> 
> remeber this is what i mean
> Delta 7′s Awesome Arantix
> ...


  how about this one?!!


----------



## C.Jason (Feb 14, 2012)

What&son said:


> This one is pretty nice too, don´t you agree?


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Awesome bikes posted by everyone. A few of the ones posted would be on my LOOOOOOOOOONG list of beautiful bikes. I just like so many I don't think I can remember them all right now.


----------



## What&son (Jan 13, 2004)

*Just one more....*

This one has always been one of my dreams


----------



## jossa (Jan 10, 2010)

*I like this!*

English


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

Here is a bike I consider beautiful, but I am also a little biased being that I am the owner.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

I thought my Yeti 575 was pretty sexy.


----------



## TBarnaby (Aug 1, 2008)

I've always been a fan of traditional double diamond frames...although some of the ones posted are dead sexy. In fact that Ibis has my head spinning a bit, in a good way.


----------



## Montanadan (Sep 19, 2014)

socalMX said:


> And you are considering a Giant Revel! Pffftttt


I kind of agree. There are some nice ones though. I love the Mondrakers. I also think almost any Fuji is beautiful. I love my new bike!


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Montanadan said:


> I kind of agree. There are some nice ones though. I love the Mondrakers. I also think almost any Fuji is beautiful. I love my new bike!


Haha, old ass thread! Well, I think I have found the nicest bike to date! (2014!) GT Force carbon.


----------



## mrawesome234100 (Aug 16, 2014)

this one is really beautiful, my dream bike right here (but with XX1 spec)-
https://tbsm.com.au/images/blog/pivot-mach-6-13.jpg


----------



## ChristianCoté (Jul 13, 2014)

It's so beautiful...


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

*She's purtty*


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

screamingbunny said:


> View attachment 927102


And she belongs with her own...
http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/old-neon-bike-photos-please-373173.html


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

she's already there...she gets around


----------



## nauc (Sep 9, 2009)

i think this is pretty cool


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Context has a lot to do with what is "beautiful," and of course the eye of the beholder is also a key factor. A bike that was beautiful _then_ might not be _now_.

Here is your moment of then.

The most beautiful mountain bike I ever saw was my Breezer, second one built, on the day I finished assembling it in 1978.









Here it is 36 years later.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Repack Rider said:


> Context has a lot to do with what is "beautiful," and of course the eye of the beholder is also a key factor. A bike that was beautiful _then_ might not be _now_.
> 
> Here is your moment of then.
> 
> ...


Very cool RR I'm amazed you still have it. Is that you in the middle?


----------



## ElwoodT (Mar 13, 2011)

^^my opinion, that bike is still beautiful. Props to you RR.


----------



## Bike&Fish (Oct 12, 2013)

I always liked the 301. It's just SO clean.


----------



## 745373 (May 17, 2013)

Not sure if anyone has put in a Retrotec beauty in yet but here it is. These bikes are just gorgeous!


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Very cool RR I'm amazed you still have it. Is that you in the middle?


The bike resides at the Mountain Bike Hall of Fame. The line-up is Tom Ritchey, Joe Breeze, myself and Gary Fisher. Photo was from a signing event for the release of my new book, "Fat Tire Flyer."


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

MTB Marco said:


> Not sure if anyone has put in a Retrotec beauty in yet but here it is. These bikes are just gorgeous!


I was just gonna post a Retrotec! Love the classic lines. This fat bike is sick!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Repack Rider said:


> The bike resides at the Mountain Bike Hall of Fame. The line-up is Tom Ritchey, Joe Breeze, myself and Gary Fisher. Photo was from a signing event for the release of my new book, "Fat Tire Flyer."


Very cool! I'll give your book a read. How long has your Breezer been at the MBHF ?


----------



## nauc (Sep 9, 2009)

i like this too


----------



## 745373 (May 17, 2013)

I love when I see the Retrotecs on the trail. Someday I'll have Curtis build me one.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Very cool! I'll give your book a read. How long has your Breezer been at the MBHF ?


Since the place opened in 1988. I hadn't seen it in over 20 years, until the Hall of Fame collection moved to the new museum in Fairfax this year. I was the MC at the first HoF induction ceremony.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Repack Rider said:


> Since the place opened in 1988. I hadn't seen it in over 20 years, until the Hall of Fame collection moved to the new museum in Fairfax this year. I was the MC at the first HoF induction ceremony.


Nice!
A happy but painful [I'm sure] reunion with your old ride.


----------



## SandSpur (Mar 19, 2013)

I love some of the stuff that comes from Triton Bikes.. Looking through the thread its hard to pick a single one.

http://forums.mtbr.com/bike-frame-d...ade-russia-anyone-583688-48.html#post10637358


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Bike&Fish said:


> I always liked the 301. It's just SO clean.
> 
> View attachment 927280


I'm not a fan of all black. With so many colour options I'm surprised more 301s aren't showing up in colour.


[URL=https://s4.photobucket.com/user/crank1979/media/Liteville301MonarchPlus44s_zpsfa6e4770.jpg.html]


----------

